# 2003 to 2012 server AD migration



## sg4tech (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi All,

I had a 2003 server as Domain Controller with 40+ users, What I need is to migrate to 2012 with existing AD users. So I have made a new 2012 server and AD users migrated in that, (just like Additional Domain Controller).

Now my problem is when I want to transfer FMSO roles, like trying to change "infrastructure Operation Master" in Active Directory Users and Computers Console, option for the new server is not there to select, only old 2003 server option is there in RID/PDC/Infrastructure.

How to Add my new server there in RID/PDC/Infrastructure. Also in MMC , Add Remove Snap in, Active Directory Schema option is not there.

Please help me migrate my 2003 to 2012 with active AD. 

Thanks 
SG


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Did you raise the forest level and do the adprep for the domain? This is the guide I used when I did it.

http://blogs.technet.com/b/canitpro...ller-to-an-existing-windows-2003-network.aspx


----------



## sg4tech (Mar 15, 2005)

srhoades said:


> Did you raise the forest level and do the adprep for the domain? This is the guide I used when I did it.
> 
> http://blogs.technet.com/b/canitpro...ller-to-an-existing-windows-2003-network.aspx


Hi, I did changed the 2003 domain controller forest functional level to 2003 and also in 2012 domain controller forest functional showing as 2003, but in the "Active Directory Domains and Trust Console" when I am searching for "Change Active Directory Domain Controller" 2012 AD server showing "unavailable"


----------



## sg4tech (Mar 15, 2005)

sg4tech said:


> Hi, I did changed the 2003 domain controller forest functional level to 2003 and also in 2012 domain controller forest functional showing as 2003, but in the "Active Directory Domains and Trust Console" when I am searching for "Change Active Directory Domain Controller" 2012 AD server showing "unavailable"


All the FMSO role transferred to new DC now. At this time when I am trying to test the new DC, after switching off the old DC, 
users unable to login and also in new server, no network sign appearing. dont know what to do ..


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Did you modify whatever is handling DHCP to give out the new server as the primary DNS server?


----------

